# Riding off road in Phuket



## robbiebarn (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys,

I would like to try some off road motorcycling in the mountians of Phuket, does anybody have experience with this? I would like to ride with a guide our a group or something.. just for safety you know.. :fingerscrossed:

<<Snip>>

Any feedback on this or useful suggestions?
Thanks


----------

